# Animal rattling above my outside door.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Outside, above my door is an odd rectangular box that hold water pipes. Last night I heard loud rattling every time I approached. Only when I approached. Unfortunately, there is a silver-dollar sized hole right above my head. No avoiding walking under it. Of course I thought of a rattler. But, I vaguely remember another animal that thumps to warn intruders. Is it a squirrel? It could be thumping on something that rattles. I would appreciate any animal knowledge. Apparently, rattlesnakes do enter structures and climb, but they are supposed to be hibernating.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Never mind. Rattler moved. Remembered it's a ground squirrel that thumps to warn others. But, wouldn't be 8 feet up.


----------

